# LOOKING TO BUY A 240SX IN NY AREA/PA/NJ



## Nkei (Jan 27, 2012)

Trying to spend 25-3500 looking for more of a bonestock car none the less or just any good deals! PM ME !!:newbie::newbie:


----------

